# England



## PARAGUAY (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## dw1305 (28 Jun 2016)

Hi all,





PARAGUAY said:


>


 Pretty much sums it up.

Well beaten by a country with a population the size of Coventry, whose main weapon was the long-throw. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sk3lly (28 Jun 2016)

Was anyone really ever surprised though?? 

Same old England. Promise so much but never ever deliver. Bottle jobs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stu_ (28 Jun 2016)

Chris Waddle's verdict.
Classic rant !


----------



## dan4x4 (28 Jun 2016)

terrible  - they are deaf not our best 11


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Jun 2016)

We are used to disappointment as SK3lly says but this was shocking no passion , I noticed players looking towards Rooney who had a blank expression,no leaders on the pitch,the manager when he ventured to touchline looking more like a grandad who lost his bus pass in town, hardly an inspiration,his resignation speech seemed to have been written earlier in anticipation of defeat?Maybe it was not tongue in cheek when Gareth Bale said none of the English team would get in the Welsh team!.Maybe Dyke and co should go too the FA run the show without any underrstanding of the country or the fans.When the manager is on 3 million plus and the captain earns 300,000 a week and we cant beat Iceland -well words fail


----------



## stu_ (29 Jun 2016)

English cricket recovers under an Aussie. 
English rugby recovers under an Aussie.
English footie.....


----------



## Sk3lly (29 Jun 2016)

stu_ said:


> English cricket recovers under an Aussie.
> English rugby recovers under an Aussie.
> English footie.....


No hope! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Chan (29 Jun 2016)

Maybe you need Harry Kewell to coach?


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jun 2016)

Hi all,





Bill Chan said:


> Maybe you need Harry Kewell to coach?


or <"Mark Bosnich">,absolutely perfect for England.

Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jun 2016)

PARAGUAY said:


> When the manager is on 3 million plus and the captain earns 300,000 a week and we cant beat Iceland -well words fail



I think that maybe why they can't beat Iceland...
I've never really been a big fan of football (wrong shaped ball) but I used to enjoy the internationals; I gave up on England when football apparently came home 20 years ago...


----------

